# sensei



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 12, 2003)

Has anyone read this book? My wife got it out of the libary for me when she was getting a book for my daughter. I can't think of the auther right now but it was from the same guy who wrote martial arts as a metphor  herding the ox. The book is about a man killing the best martial art teachers in new york so a cop and his martial arts brother and his teacher team up in a way to catch him. Great read and wriiten by a martila artist as well.

Anyone know of anymore books like this?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## donald (Nov 29, 2003)

UHH,THREAD MOVED WHERE?
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

Here, from General.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

